# Dewalt vs Milwaukee Flashlight



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

It's gotta be LED. Milwaukee just came out with a couple good looking ones.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

thoenew said:


> It's gotta be LED. Milwaukee just came out with a couple good looking ones.


Comes with LED bulb or can be used with one?
18V or 12V?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I had the M12 halogen and it sucks. I bought the M12 LED on sale and it is great. Nuff said :thumbsup:

Point is stick with LED

EDIT: I meant to say "I bought the M12 *LED* on sale and it is great


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> I had the M12 halogen and it sucks. I bought the M12 on sale and it is great. Nuff said :thumbsup:
> 
> Point is stick with LED


Interesting.

LED is the way to go though for sure! I hated how quick the halogens ate through a charge.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a Milwaukee 18 volt LED 
light? Looked for them forever and can't find them.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I refuse to pay $100 for that M12 LED for the tool only.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> I refuse to pay $100 for that M12 LED for the tool only.


for me it'd be cool, I just had to buy a new M18volt drill and the charger has fittings for both 12 and 18v types


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> I refuse to pay $100 for that M12 LED for the tool only.



Huh?? I paid 29.99 for the m12 on sale tool only...


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Huh?? I paid 29.99 for the m12 on sale tool only...


Where????????????


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Where????????????


This is the light we're talking about right? it was on sale a few months back...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah the m12 halogen sucks balls.. kills the battery in no time whatsoever.

Haven't picked up the LED version yet. I saw you can buy just the LED to replace the bulb for cheaper than a whole light.. think I'll do that.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah the m12 halogen sucks balls.. kills the battery in no time whatsoever.
> 
> Haven't picked up the LED version yet. I saw you can buy just the LED to replace the bulb for cheaper than a whole light.. think I'll do that.


only $10 cheaper than the tool...


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...ct-1-_-202043579-_-202102021-_-N#.UqQVApHJ674


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Bigger price difference in Canaduh.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Bigger price difference in Canaduh.


Their currency isn't being massively devalued as we speak. :thumbsup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> Which is the better 18V flashlight,


I have this one (18 volt LED)...









It is to kill for. Had a burnout on my first so tested the second one. 12 hours she stays lit on the big M18 battery. Doesn't get much better in my book. Bright as heck too.

*Edit:* Paid $79 Canadian for it at Home Depot.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have three of the Dewalt 20v LED work lights,absolutely the best I have ever owned.I paid $39 for the LEDs, the batteries vary online $45-$90, three or four AH. Dewalt's whole 20v tool group makes life very simple,minimal batteries(they all fit each tool) 4AH for saws and 3AH for every thing else. I'm still waiting for a 20v bandsaw!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, I was thinking you were talking about the one below...I guess you can get it from HD for about $79. The supplier and a different store wanted $99.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the m12 an 18 volt led version. I will never buy another halogen flashlight. I throw these around and never blow the bulb.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Bigger price difference in Canaduh.


I'm guessing you'll find the reflector won't work as good with the LED as the one that comes with the LED light unless it comes as a package.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I picked one of these up last month, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

wendon said:


> I'm guessing you'll find the reflector won't work as good with the LED as the one that comes with the LED light unless it comes as a package.


THIS. 

Do not waste your money on the LED conversion bulb. 
I did, the halogen reflector is not optimized for the LED bulb. 
The LED flashlight is a different beast. I think the conversion bulb is lower output too because the halogen flashlight is plastic and cant handle the heat from the smd led. The LED flashlight has a alloy head to dissipate the heat vs. the plastic head on the halogen unit.

That said, the m12 LED flashlight is sick


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

farlsincharge said:


> I picked one of these up last month, it's pretty awesome.


Should have mine tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

My 20v dewalt is the best I've ever had. It's an led.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got the M12 and the M18 LED flashlights. Both are awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have the m12 an 18 volt led version. I will never buy another halogen flashlight. I throw these around and never blow the bulb.




Stupid is as stupid does, yet the light stays lit.:thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Good as it gets in my book.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the M12 stick light LED and the pivot head M12 LED. Both are awesome. Compared to my 18v Makita LED, the M12 is 1/2 the size and weight, with no difference in output.

Also, I agree with previous posts, LED conversion bulbs are garbage. The Milwaukee upgrade is junk, I got better results from a $7 eBay led bulb.
The Milwaukee is concave and doesn't utilize the reflector at all, which results in a huge black dot in the middle of the spot pattern.


----------

